# my pond.



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

here is my pond since I am cheap I put a bath tub into the ground plugged up the holes and put liner in.I am buying the gold fish in a few days.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very inventive!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i like it, good job!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pond! The bathtub was a great idea! Have a great week, Shannon


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

good start. i'd try to embellish the edges with some more rock though to cover up the liner a bit better. and definately some plants. we even filled the bottom of our pond with rocks because it's relatively shallow and the liner was ugly.


----------

